# Matt Martin aka TheGrassFactor has created a new fertilizer



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

First of all congratulations @thegrassfactor!

Here is the video he posted






It will be a slow release fertilizer and from the way he was talking will be designed to compete and with and out perform products like Milorganite but be affordable enough for professional applicators to have interest.

I don't know if it will be sold to consumers in addition to professional applicators, but I would love to buy some and try it out when it goes to market. Looking forward to learning more about the product and his sales model as it develops! Awesome news Matt!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Dude deserves ever bit of success he has coming his way! Go Matt!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's _really_ aweseome. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

He's selling peppercorns? I'm in!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> He's selling peppercorns? I'm in!


If you put a drill on the end of your grinder it will make the application go much faster. Takes me approximately 30 minutes per 1ksqft to apply pepper to the yard.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looking forward to exactly what it is and how widely available it will be. Congrats Matt!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Not being a connoisseur of social media, I may be behind the times, but I want to link this video from @thegrassfactor , who has announced that he and colleagues have "unintentionally invented a new slow-release nitrogen technology."





Personally, my interest is piqued, and I look forward to trying the product when available.

@thegrassfactor congratulations! I'm super happy for you and super excited about the product.
Any idea when we might be able to buy some?
Also, while you are at it, please invent a lateral spreading fescue that is ultra dark and fully resistant to disease. Thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It was already posted. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3490


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Well, dang. @Ecks from Tex with the quick draw. Though news that big is worthy of two threads


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Saw this last night. Totally not surprised, but still quite surprised! I saw the video last night when it only had around 200 views.

Matt, thank you for all the help answering questions...you're one of my top sources of information when I have a tough soil or fertilizer question!

We need more people like this who are interested in learning how things work in depth, and either purposely or accidentally create new ways of doing things in various areas.

I'm guessing this product/technology is organic and involves carbon, but we will find soon enough.

TLF is coming into its own...its members are pushing the envelope in multivariate ways.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

FYI some more info was divulged by @thegrassfactor in the Lawn and Garden show last night:

Logistical:
- Will be showcasing the product at the GIE.
- Still setting up manufacturing so not 100% sure when distribution will go live.
- John Perry at Green County Fert will be handling distribution.

Product attributes:
- The Special Sauce (aka the "new technology") - the nutrients are locked inside a biochar product (John Borden says their biochar has the best surface area in the industry), which slowly releases the nutrients as the biochar gets into the soil.
- 24-0-10 NPK rating (I think - someone double check this).
- Complete micronutrient profile (all 13 essential micros, proportional to plant needs).
- Includes RGS in the mix as well.
- Available in both regular and greens grade prills.
- Priced with professional applicators in mind (e.g., a Milorganite for professional applicators)

Seems like a pretty sweet package.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> FYI some more info was divulged by @thegrassfactor in the Lawn and Garden show last night:
> 
> Logistical:
> - Will be showcasing the product at the GIE.
> ...


That is amazing. And if GCF is going to distribute, there will be a way for folks like us to buy it.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for posting this, @adgattoni

So, will this fertilizer be the first kind of macronutrient fertilizer that is cut with micronutrients? 
Macros and micros in one app, so to speak?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

social port said:


> Thanks for posting this, @adgattoni
> 
> So, will this fertilizer be the first kind of macronutrient fertilizer that is cut with micronutrients?
> Macros and micros in one app, so to speak?


No, you can find that in other products (at places like Ewing and SiteOne). The part that is new is the use of biochar as a slow-release mechanism, and I don't know if the embedded RGS has been done before? Not sure if GCF's other fertilizer includes that already. I do think it'll be nice to have a comprehensive package of nutrients, biochar, and RGS in one slow-release product. Though depending on the cost and your soil test results, you may be paying for nutrients you don't really need (if it's comparable to milo in cost I'll probably just buy this regardless though).


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks, @adgattoni , good info.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> I don't know if the embedded RGS has been done before?


RGS is just humic/fulvic acid and kelp combined into a single product/package. So, yes, that part has been done before. I think the biochar component is the only truly unique thing here. That and wrapping it all up in a single product.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Brilliant. Can't wait to test it.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

stotea said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if the embedded RGS has been done before?
> ...


yep, it's the biochar that is unique. and not just the biochar itself, but how we process the biochar - from the pyrolysis process to the innoculation, our method is very unique. we're also incorporating manufacturing equipment that is not native to the fertilizer industry to be able to incorporate value added products along the way - such as the addition of RGS.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

thegrassfactor said:


> yep, it's the biochar that is unique. and not just the biochar itself, but how we process the biochar - from the pyrolysis process to the innoculation, our method is very unique. we're also incorporating manufacturing equipment that is not native to the fertilizer industry to be able to incorporate value added products along the way - such as the addition of RGS.


Sounds like cool stuff. Can't wait to see it come to market!

I'm not a salesperson by any means, but if Red Diamond or the Progressive Rail family can be of any help to your operations or logistics, let me know and I'll get you in touch with the right people. :thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

This is going to be interesting. Do you expect to get better results over time as the OM layer builds over the biochar?


----------



## BmetFerg (Jun 26, 2018)

Looks like a soon to be landing page for his product is http://www.elemixfert.com/


----------

